# Help!



## madcow (Sep 15, 2004)

I have a piece of driftwood that has some fake leaves... and apparently, my piranha ate a piece of it and now, half of the leaf is sticking out of its butt. It's not funny. Piranha must be sick. He's sitting at the bottom of the tank with a big bump near his butt hole.









Is there anything I can really do? Feed it so he/she can squeeze it out of his system?

I feel so bad. Please try not to laugh. I wish I can take pictures...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

if you try to force it out it may do more damage then good..just let it do it on its own..you can try feeding it more so it shits more..goodluck..


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Funny as this may be he may need some fiber.... veggies or friut...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to injury forum..........


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dr Exum said:


> Funny as this may be he may need some fiber.... veggies or friut...
> [snapback]1145736[/snapback]​










Feed some frozen peas. It will act as a laxative. Should pass once he dumps his load.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Dr Exum said:
> 
> 
> > Funny as this may be he may need some fiber.... veggies or friut...
> ...


Getting him to eat the peas will be a whole other story......


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Exum said:
> ...


Good luck


----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> jerry_plakyda said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Exum said:
> ...


Naaah, frozen Malawi mix should have peas in it and they seem to accept that.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

thats the funniest thing i've heard all day, feed him some exlax


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

er....that is foooken scary...and funny..and odd....that's what you all get for using fake plants! no offense though but the though of something plastic in my tank is too unatural....plus the plants help lower the nitrate down so its good!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Seen it before, use pea's as a laxative.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

my oscar eats all sorts of crap: elastics, stones, a fake plant from my hospital tank (he needed a time out, he ate 3 pangasious cats 1/2 as long as him and 2 thai gobies in 2 days, etc. this stuff is always haning out of his butt and eventually comes out...


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

it will eventually come out but maybe rubbing his belly will help


----------



## madcow (Sep 15, 2004)

It's out! He seems to be happy again!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Great. Did you do anything to help it out, or was it el naturale?


----------



## madcow (Sep 15, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Great. Did you do anything to help it out, or was it el naturale?
> [snapback]1151088[/snapback]​


He force it all out my himself... I am very proud!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Nature usually takes it course.


----------

